# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 26.12.2011 - 02.01.2012

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *20*, суммарный объем архивов: *175* мб Извлечено файлов: *436*, суммарный объем: *360* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *396* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *2*, в частности:
 d:\windows\system32\cpldapu\produkey.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.bi Ожидают классификации: *38*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

